# Bosch RA1171 or RA1181



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am contemplating to purchase the Bosch 1671EVS router kit. Which do you think will be a better Bench top Router table for this? The Bosch RA1171 or the RA1181?

I'm a newbie woodworker but would someday want to build my own router table. However for now I could settle for a bench top table to help build my skills.

Thanks for your insights.

Jay


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here, Look at the reviews for each it may help:

 BOSCH RA1181

 Bosch-RA1171 

You can get either for about 165.00 if you shop around.

It seems the 1181 gets better reviews by a nice margin. Still I like the router covered, but that is personal preference. My OP is not covered and I like it.

Why not the OP table? It seems to me to better than either Bosch, albeit with a different style fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jay

I would say the RA1181 should be a good one to have,I'm not a big fan of the Bosch tables but if you are looking at both,,well go for it..
It's hard to beat making your own  It's just a open end box 


Need to start somewhere 


========




JayL517 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am contemplating to purchase the Bosch 1671EVS router kit. Which do you think will be a better Bench top Router table for this? The Bosch RA1171 or the RA1181?
> 
> ...


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for your replies. 

I'm still trying to make up my mind if its really worth it to get one of these bench top RT.


----------



## pucknutt51 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ra1171*

Hi Jay,
I just put together the RA1171 and have yet to install my 1617 router. I also am a newbie and figured to build my own table down the road.....kinda the chicken versus egg thing. 
I liked the RA1171 because of it being enclosed thinking a little better for sound and dust control........my shop is in the basement under the living room.
Hoping to get busy with it within the next week....working on a toybox for my new grand-daughter.
Good luck with choice.....I'm sure either will suffice until chance to build the ultimate table.
pucknutt


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Pucknutt,

Congratulations on your new RT. Please let us know more about this RT as you get more time to use it. 

Probably show some pics of the toys you build for your grand daughter too...

Thanks for the reply.

Jay


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just purchased a Bosch 1617EVSPK w/ Bonus pack for $192.57 at amazon.com. 

Hope to also be able to get a RT soon. Can RA1181 owners please give some insights from their use of this RT. 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

This baby just joined the equation.

Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table
Made in USA


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Good choice. I think you're going to be happy with that table.


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply westend.

Anybody knows where the Kreg PRS2000 Precision Benchtop Router Table is made?


----------

